# شرشف الحمولة والصلاة روعة



## e3lania (23 يونيو 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يتوفر اسدالات (شراشف صلاة 
من القطن الطبيعي 
نقشات محتشمة وتصاميم واسعة مريحة 
يلبس على الرأس مثل العباءة التي توضع على الرأس 
يتوفر نوعين 
نوع ستريتش 






ياتي جهة الرأس والاكمام ستريتش بلون سادة 

وسعر هذا النوع 45 ريال 



والنوع الاخر كلوش 






يلبس مثل العباءة على الرأس الا انه مغلق من جهة الامام 
مما يجعله ثابت على الرأس 

والكثير من النساء يلبسنه في بيوتهم وعند الحمايل 

لانه اكثر مرونة من الشرشف العادي القصير والمفتوح 

يعتبر هذا اكثر ستر لانه طويل وواسع ويكفي حتى لتغطية الوجه وقت الضرورة 

وسعر هذا النوع 50 ريال 


التوصيل في الرياض بزيادة 20 ريال للسائق 

الشحن خارج الرياض عبر زاجل 
35 ريال 

للطلب 





00966505678580

حسابي في تويتر 
بوتيك النجمة

يتوفر لدينا ايضا يونيفورمات 


يرجى اعتماد الارقام المرفقة او التواصل معي على تويتر لانه اسرع وسيلة للتواصل

تواجدي في المنتديات غير دائم 


انتهى الاعلان 

---------------------------

*


----------



## e3lania (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: شرشف الحمولة والصلاة روعة*


*
سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


.*






عينة من الاعمال الاحترافية في التسويق الالكتروني
‫الكلمة المفتاحية - عود موروكي,عود كلمنتان,عود هندي‬&lrm; - YouTube
التسويق الالكتروني
*تجدني دائما على الواتس اب *
* 0505678580*


​


----------



## e3lania (22 فبراير 2013)

*رد: شرشف الحمولة والصلاة روعة*

السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

فرصة نشر الكتروني لاعلانك في المنتديات 
*
احدث العروض 
نشر اعلانك في 40 منتدى اعلاني 
بـ 500 ريال فقط
النشر خلال 3 ساعات *

عينة من الاعمال الاحترافية في التسويق الالكتروني
http://www.youtube.com/user/trafficupchannel?feature=watch
التسويق الالكتروني
*تجدني دائما على الواتس اب *

* 0505678580*


​


----------



## e3lania (1 مارس 2013)

*رد: شرشف الحمولة والصلاة روعة*

احدث منتجات المقاسات الكبيرة 
تفضلوا بزيارتنا 
بوتيك النجمة متخصصون بالاحجام الكبيرة



​


----------



## e3lania (1 يونيو 2013)

*رد: شرشف الحمولة والصلاة روعة*

للرفع
للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع​


----------

